# -



## 79537 (Jun 9, 2016)

-


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is he getting enough sleep? Puppies need lots and lots of sleep and if he becomes over tired, or over stimulated they get over excited and bite. It's not their fault. It's like a two year old child having a tantrum. So sleep wise they need about 18 hours everyday. When out walking, keep him on a short lead. Don't use extending leads it's hard to train a dog with them and they are hard to control too. Keep him fixed on you. Have grade A treats to hand and make sure he knows you have them. I would also ask people not to stroke him when you are out. Explain he is being trained. 

As for leaving them. He's still very young he will learn. Little by little. Re hiding....if he's got a good nose, then use it. Hide food under toys etc to promote his scent training. Hide round a corner, or under your blanket. Call him to start with and make a huge fuss of him when he finds you. He will soon relish this game. Then you might just manage a sneaky pee break. That's about as good as it gets!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups are not born with self control and need to learn it. Are you going to puppy classes? A good reward based class should be able to help with an awful lot of this as you would both learn to greet people and dogs under controlled conditions.

He needs to learn leave. The way I teach it is to have pup and a few treats and offer pup a treat in flat hand and allow him to eat it. Repeat a couple of times then show him the treat and close your hand with the treat in it and hold it still. This is important - you just stay still and he can do whatever he wishes to try and get the treat in terms of biting, pawing etc but but do not react at all. After trying all the normal stuff he will at some point back off (pups with a strong sit will often offer a sit). As soon as he backs off give him a treat from the other hand. It usually only takes a few times for the pup to immediately back off when you close your hand at which point you can start to give this a name and teach him the word too.

For playing I play tight and if teeth touch the hand the game stops and I walk away. I also teach leave with toys by playing then when pup has a good hold on the toy, gather into hand as much toy as you can and hold it still (against you leg is usually the best way too hold it still) and again wait for pup to let go. As soon as they let go say "yaaaaaay" or whatever you use to show they have got it right and immediately play again.

For leaving get a stair gate and pup on a door then step through and immediately back again without him and repeat until you doing this gets very boring and he is not bothered and does not fuss at which case you can leave for a second, then two and very gradually build as he gets used to this.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I understand the worry of being a new puppy owner and having an overboisterous puppy. I had never had a dog before either and it can be terrifying! The only thing I would add to the great advice so far is that puppies are very quick to pick up the anxieties of their worried keepers. Try to be as calm and relaxed as you can and this will help the dog relax too.


----------

